Ask HN: Any open source alternatives to Intercom? - forzo
======
prebrov
Check out Mautic.org. Quite polished for OSS marketing automation platform.

For some reason maintainers insist that form submissions are a working
substitute for events, but otherwise it's interesting.

Anyhow, check it out.

~~~
forzo
Thanks. I will check it.

